# First 2'9" class!



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Ben did his first 2'9" division today! I didn't jump him, but the professional did. Friday he was being a dork and after one really good flying buck/leap, spin, we got sent out to lunge. After 20 minutes he got most of his sillies out but was still being bad for the professional rider (PR).

He was really good today though. He got a blue in the blue-red schooling trip (one of very few). This is the new show year so he couldn't do babygreens. Instead he did Hopeful hunters.and got a 1st and 2nd. He clipped a rail in class one, losing him the 1st by a hair. There were at least 12 horses. He was so good my trainer and the PR decided to try 2'9 (Suitable hunters 2'9") The first course he clipped several rails with front and back, he was thrown off by the three inches, lol:lol: He got 5th. But, he got 1st in the second course! I think there were 10-15 horses

The flats were all the last part of the day, so many horses didn't participate. I rode him in both classes, as we brought 10 horses to the show and the PR hasn't figured out how to ride two at once :lol: The first class was against only another horse from our barn who is a 10++ mover, so we got a happy 2nd place. The next class had 8 horses with several fancy movers, and we pulled off 2nd! 1st was a friend's amazing mover who always wins. Ben is a good, not great, mover, but he moved the best ever today. Very uphill, light and stretching through his shoulders. I would have been pleased even if we didn't place.

After the flats, he got champion in both divisions. My trainer plans to put him in pregreens (3ft) next show

Sorry, no pictures, but here's some old ones of him


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Just for fun, here's Ben's third show back in March. He's come so far!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

he is so cute ! i love him haha im glad he did so well, you must be really proud !!! =D


----------



## ahorsesbestfriend (Jul 24, 2009)

aww! he is so pretty! he is also a big boy if i am not mistaken!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on your show  looking forwards to hearing about the progress you two make.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks guys!



ahorsesbestfriend said:


> aww! he is so pretty! he is also a big boy if i am not mistaken!


 Yes, he's about 17hh


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

GREAT JOB AND CONGRATZZZ!! make sure you get piccies next time! We all love to drool over piccies .


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

congrats! he's soooo cute!


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats! He is very adorable!


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

He's pretty


----------



## trakhnerwelshie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow. Those jumps look so little next to him.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

trakhnerwelshie said:


> Wow. Those jumps look so little next to him.


Shhhh, don't tell him that! He's not very springy, so 3' is really his limit. he loves 2'6", lol


----------

